# 2 Home Theater Systems in Parallel



## hrestrada (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I'll post this in the wrog forum so I'm reposting it in here. I'm not expert in this subject and thats why I comming to you for help. I have 2 areas Living Room and Deck. All of my Video sources are in the LR (DirecTV HD and PS3) connected to a HTS - Home Theater System (nothing fancy just a Panasonic with 2 HDMI in and 1 HDMI out) and my HTS HDMI output goes to my LED TV. This works great.

The thing is that I bought a Projector and Projector Screen for my Deck area. Now in order to be able to use the projector: option 1) I could just buy another PS3 and Direct TV deco (that’s insane right). Option 2) is to buy, two 1->2 Hdmi expanders and connect one output to the HTS in the LR and the other output to a new HTS on my deck. I think (I'm not expert) that with this option I could easily use my Direct Tv and my PS3 in both areas simultaneously and even play PS3 on my Deck while my wife watch a movie in the LR right??? The only downside with this option is that if I play music on my HTS in one of the HTS it won’t sound in both areas since one HTS it's no connected to the other. I could live with that but it would be great listen the same music in both areas.

So I came up with this idea Option 3) Could I connect my LR HTS HDMI output to a 1->2 HDMI expander and one output to my led TV. So far this would be the same as it is now right???... Now can I connect the other expander HDMI output to the Deck HTS Hdmi input??? If I can do this (remember I'm anything but an expert in this) I would be able to have my deck as a repeater for my LR HTS, so if I play music, ps3 or direct TV in my LR HTS I could watch it a listen it in my deck as well. The downside here is that it won't work separated but I'm willing to sacrificed this to be able to listen the music in both places.

So the question is Can I connect one HTS to a HDMI expander then one output to the TV and the other to another HTS so they will work in parallel?

I hope that I explain what I want to do! Thank you very much for your help :T !!!


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

"So the question is Can I connect one HTS to a HDMI expander then one output to the TV and the other to another HTS...?"

If I understand your question, I see no reason why you couldn't. BTW- you seem to have a great grasp on the pros and cons of each option.


----------



## hrestrada (Apr 15, 2012)

I can't see a reason why it won't work either, but since I have to buy a new Home Theater System for my deck I was hoping for someone who actualy has done it or at least be sure I won't fry any of my equipment before buying it haha!

So if anybody has done it I could use the help!

Thanks!!


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I honestly can't think of any reason that it would be harmed; that's why they make such devices (NO sarcasm intended). I do, however, understand why you would want confirmation by someone who has done it before.


----------



## hrestrada (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks for your reply!

My big concern is no about a possible harm to the equipment but to spend money and not get the results I want. What I'm not sure is if the HTS Hdmi output transmit both audio and video (wich I require to hook up the other HTs) and I have this doubt since I guess in 99% of cases a HTS does not need to output audio signal being itself an audio player, you know? 

Do you have idea is this output also transmit audio? Maybe all hdmi do it and this is a stupid question but as I said it I'm anything but an expert in this!! 

Thank a lot!!! :T


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

hrestrada said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> My big concern is no about a possible harm to the equipment but to spend money and not get the results I want. What I'm not sure is if the HTS Hdmi output transmit both audio and video (wich I require to hook up the other HTs) and I have this doubt since I guess in 99% of cases a HTS does not need to output audio signal being itself an audio player, you know?
> 
> ...


OK, what you need to look for this what _version_ of HDMI the switcher supports and what signal you are sending through it. This may help:

http://www.hdmi.org/learningcenter/faq.aspx#12

I'm pretty sure that _all_ versions support "audio and video," but there HAVE been some changes. For example, if you want to send DVD-Audio through the switcher then you need version 1.1 or higher. HDMI retained backward compatibility for its various versions, so v1.3 will do everything that v1.1 did and more.

From what I understand from your posts, if you are buying a new switcher that's "up-to-date" you should not have any problem sending any audio/video source through the switcher. You'll need support for v1.3 (or higher-->1.4) for digital audio formats like Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio.


----------



## hrestrada (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi!


Thanks for the info! That clarifies my doubts about the HDMI output and much more. Now I know what to look for have Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD support... I'm going to set up my system and let you know how it went (in case someone else have the same doubts!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

No problem; I'm glad that I was able to help. That's what we are here for, so please let us know if you have more questions AND how things work-out for you. Good Luck!!


----------



## chrisc31759 (Dec 30, 2011)

Option 3 will work. Option 2 can't have two different active hdmi sources operating at the same time from one AVR. For option 3 becareful of hdmi runs over 30 ft. A better choice for longer hdmi runs is hdmi over cat 5e or cat 6. Also momoprice is going to release a new Redmere technology hdmi cable for longer distances. I use a Yamaha 3000 which has two hdmi outs to do the same as option 3. It's great for listening to music in party mode in the LR and the porch. Video has to be the same. Hope that helps. Good luck.


----------

